

iOS7 Life of Pi Easter Egg - kanebennett
http://thehypereview.com/news/apple-ios-7-introduction-video-features-life-of-pi-easter-egg

======
Jeremy1026
Misleading, the article says it shows up exactly at the 3:14 mark. Which is
incorrect. It appears at 3:11, and happens to pass through 3:14. Still an
interesting coincidence, but not nearly as amazing as the article makes it
sound.

